# Why did I buy a black car!



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Definitely Not for days like this...










but more for days like this...














































The snow pics were taken a few weeks ago, funny how I end up taking very similar shots of my car at similar angles.

Finally after several weeks of filth I was granted my wish of above freezing weather to wash my car.

Of course my simple plan of foaming, ONR'ing and a once over on the wheels truned into a full on exterior detail.

Quick process:

-Foam w/ Maxi suds
-2BM w/ GI gloss shampoo and maxi suds
-Gi wheel gel
-Tarminator on tires (works great for deep cleaning)

The car was wearing I believe 5coats of GI gloss finish but since I wont be polishing it for another month or so I decided to add 2 more coats as a top up.

-GI Signature Gloss sealant appied via gold LC foam and flex
-GI Concourso Gloss applied over Signature Gloss by hand
-Final GI gloss enhancer wipedown
-GI Signature Tire gloss on tires
-2 more coats of Rejex on the wheels

A 1 hour wash turned into a 4hour detail:doh:

But as long as the nice weather is around I couldnt be happier
































































Heres some interior pics, did not detail the inside yesterday










I really like the cinnamon on aluminum, something a little different I think
































































Of course black is a true PITA to keep clean but when it is clean there is just nothing better:applause2:

And yes my tailpipes are dirty, this being my own car I didnt feel like cleaning them during the process.

Thanks for letting me share:thumb:*


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

That looks amazing mate, black is by far the nicest colour for days like that.

Paul


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice bud black is best in the summer sun rather than the crap winter


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## AGVMini (Jan 14, 2007)

I really love the A5, that's a stunning motor:thumb:

Very cool interior!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome!!

Love the position of the chair in the last shot....just sit back, relax and take in all those reflections


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks very good no, looks superb - great detail and wetness but I hate you 'cos I keep on persuading myself not to make my next car a black one then you post pics like that and I cahnge my mind

decisions...decisions!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and I love A5's - defo my next car :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work, a superb looking car.



cheekeemonkey said:


> Looks very good no, looks superb - great detail and wetness but I hate you 'cos I keep on persuading myself not to make my next car a black one then you post pics like that and I cahnge my mind
> 
> decisions...decisions!!


Ive done it, no its not staying clean long at the min, also need to do correction before we get some sunshine.


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

Very nive mate. love the surround that says Jack Daniels! :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Blacks are simply the best when they are clean:thumb:


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

I had a black car once, and just loved it, nothing looked better when it shined. I have an Imola red one now, but owning a black car is a good reason to invest in Bilt Hamber Auto Balm stock. Come to think of it, BHAB will make an apprearace on the M Coupe this summer I think.
-John C.


----------



## powerPT (Apr 29, 2008)

Only Sh&%!!!!! :doublesho

Amazing car and your treatment!

Keep going :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow a stick shift first American post I've seen with one.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

What a lovely car you got there my friend.:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

i love the a5 a stunning car fair play :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

That is stunning to say the least. Top work! :thumb:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice car.

But the exhausts havent been polished or cleaned?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

pretty shiny


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

atomicfan said:


> Very nice car.
> 
> But the exhausts havent been polished or cleaned?


beat me to it!!:lol: nit picking jealous buggers ain't we!!:lol:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> beat me to it!!:lol: nit picking jealous buggers ain't we!!:lol:


Best part about detailing your own car is that you can omit certains areas which you dont feel like cleaning

In this car I left the tailpipes as is:lol:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks amazing. I love the A5, never seen those wheels before though! Beautiful car you have there though


----------

